# Sun and Moon Sword



## LanJie (Jul 1, 2008)

The following video is demonstrating the rare Sun and Moon Sword. 

This long double bladed sword has a long handle in the middle with two crescent shaped hand guards.

The form was taught to the performer by Sifu Tse. This is the first time I have seen anyone use this weapon. 

It reminds me of a certain fictional weapon used in a popular science fiction series.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-UVcI_uaxI


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 1, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## newtothe dark (Jul 1, 2008)

That is great I have only see that used one other time by one of John Allens group thanks!!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 1, 2008)

Very interesting.

On a technical level does anyone here know what the bunkai for that sequence is supposed to be?  

It should be noted that I come to this from a Japanese sword style perspective and that colours my vision somewhat on 'blade work'.  I can determine some attacks, parries and deflections but there seems to be an awful lot of 'twirling' going on.  

What purpose does it serve?

Please be assured that I'm not being disparaging here; I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## LanJie (Jul 1, 2008)

I am not familiar with the term bunkai, would you please define it? 

Sifu Tse is a sifu in the CCK Tai Chi Praying mantis system and he may be able to give you more insight into this weapon. I practice the system but not this weapon.

It is a very rare weapon. 

The weapon may be a Seven Star Praying Mantis kung fu weapon since he knows a lot of that system as well.

If you click on the hyper link to his user account in the video you can contact him through his You Tube Account.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## tellner (Jul 2, 2008)

Very interesting. Solid. Straightforward. Realistic.

The form very closely resembles a lot of standard staff-work.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi *LanJi*.

_Bunkai_ is the term used in Japanese arts for the purpose of the kata i.e. what opponents you are facing, their positions and actions plus what attacks you are negating from them and what offensive moves you are making yourself.

Thanks for the suggestion of a path towards finding that information.


----------



## LanJie (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you for defining the term.  I find it interesting when people use Japanese martial arts terms.

 I do not have any knowledge of Japanese Martial arts (I am a Chinese Martial Artist) but I have studied the Japanese Language for three years.

Kore Ga tottemo Omosiroi Desu Nee (This is strange is it not?)

Domo Arigato Watakushi no Tomodachi (Thank you my friend)

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 2, 2008)

Do itashimashite :rei:.

I've been dabbling with Japanese for a couple of years myself but I've been a very poor student and find that it keeps slipping away from me because I'm playing at learning it rather than applying myself .

As you've no doubt found tho', the language used in martial arts is quite archaic and often as incomprehensible to 'modern' Japanese people as it is to us :lol:.


----------



## LanJie (Jul 2, 2008)

Watakushi wa Wakaremausu, Watakushi no tomodachi (I understand my friend.) 

Nihongo wa totemo muzugaski desu nee (Japanese is difficult, isn't it?)

Mainichi renshu ***** imsu ga Jozu desu nee (You really have to study every day to become good at it.)

E-mail me if you want to practice but I am quite rusty and anything beyond the basics will take me longer to respond.

Zhaa Nee (So long).

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 2, 2008)

That's an excellent idea, Steve.  It'll certainly act as an incentive to study and improve.

I'll mail you to establish a line of communication, so to speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------

